# Detailing News- Slim’s Detailing appointed official distributor for CarPro in the UK.



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Slim's Detailing appointed official distributor for CarPro in the UK.

Slim's Detailing is delighted to announce that it is now the official distributor for CarPro in the UK.

CarPro was established in 2009 by people who love their cars with a mission to make exceptional detailing products available to enthusiasts. Their vision and advanced technology broughtcoatings like CQuartz to the market when they were still relatively unknown in the UK. CarPro was the original creator of Nanotechnology car detailing products and continues to bring new professional car detailing products and fresh ideas to the professionaland enthusiastic detailer. From interior coatings and cleaners to ceramic paint coating, CQuartz, they have something for every car care need.

Andrew Moring, Slim's Detailing said "We are delighted to be chosen by CarPro Global to help take their brand forward as their UK importer and distributor. CarPro develop and create 95% of their own products usingresearch and development through their own in-house labs and technicians, this is key to the Slim's ethos of bringing the best products to the UK market from the manufacturers that have developed them in house. We would like to thank Craig at CarPro UK forhelping us transition the business smoothly in what is difficult trading conditions and for the wonderful job he has done building the brand and its following in the UK to date".

The CarPro range is well represented on the Slim's Detailing website but there are still more products to be added that will strengthen Slim's position as the most comprehensive supplier of the most professionalbrands of detailing products in the UK. Slim's Detailing will be launching wholesale accounts for retail businesses wishing to resell the range.

Interested in a wholesale account? Please contact us on [email protected] Wholesale Accounts are only available to registered UK businesses.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Who was it before them ?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2020)

So is Carpro UK (Craig) no more?

Also Elite is also a Carpro dealer (and has awesome service)!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've just had an email from Slim's advertising they are the Carpro agent.

Given I've never used Slim's before, how did they instantly have my contact details? 

GDPR breach on day one?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DannyRS3 said:


> So is Carpro UK (Craig) no more?
> 
> Also Elite is also a Carpro dealer (and has awesome service)!


No idea if Craig is still operating ?


----------

